# Leg Amputation



## nicolehedgie (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello,

I posted this question on chins and hedgies as well so my apologies if you've already read this, responded to it. I have a 3.5 year old hedgehog named Thistle. The last few months have been somewhat of a health nightmare for her. She got a super infected leg and we were never able to figure out how it got like that. I have a great vet and we went through testing and what not, wasn't cancer or anything else that they could find. So the infection did quite a number on her leg and ate quite a bit of it away, most of her foot is gone actually.

For 2 months it has had to be bandaged as as soon as it is open she starts manically biting at it. Because it is always wrapped up healing has been going at a snails pace, we make a bit of progress, then it gets swollen again. And of course she is mutilating it. So today we tried to send her home without the bandage to see if she'd calm down at home, she didn't, did you know hedgehogs can scream? They can and it's horrific. So she's bandaged again and I have her booked for an amputation on Friday.

The vet figured that since it has been over 2 months now we need to try and fix this problem permanently as we are no longer making progress. My concern is that we cut it off and she keeps biting at it anyways.

Have any of you been through an amputation before? It is her front leg. Did your guys let it heal? How are they at adapting? Can they use their wheels eventually?

I'm at such a loss, I know we need to do something to try and solve this for her, it's obviously painful and is not healing, but I'm so worried that we do this and it doesn't solve the problem, then I've cut off her leg for nothing.

If you or anyone you know has had to go through an amputation please let me know how it went, I haven't yet found anyone who has had to deal with this


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have any personal experience with the kind of trouble you're experiencing... Just a hedgie with a sprained leg. 

However, I do recall reading on either CnQ or the old HHC about 3-legged hedgies. What I recall is that they adapt. 

Sounds like it might be better to have a healthy 3-legged hedgie than an always in pain 4-legged one. But, gosh, what a tough decision. I wish the best for both of you.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Not exactly the same thing but a friend of mine had a dog that was hit by a car and had to have a front leg amputated. Within a few weeks (after the recovery period), he was able to walk around and eventually learned to run as well. He lived a very long and happy life with no other health problems  

Kind wishes and hugs!


----------



## nicolehedgie (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks  I know it's the right thing to do it's just so hard...I keep projecting human thoughts on to her which, despite how much I like to believe she has very high level thoughts, I know is not what's really going on. I know it must hurt, it's a mess, and the infection just isn't healing. I just really worry about her mobility and quality of life  I guess it's the unknown that's scary...I sure hope it's the right decision, it sure wasn't made quickly or lightly...


----------



## Brlewh (Dec 28, 2009)

This thread was made quite a while ago, I was just wondering how the amputation went?


----------

